# If u haven't seen it



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys well since I posted a few videos on here i got a few more I made this year as well if you haven't seen them heres one of my favourites it was the first mud video I filmed this year, with the guys from Factory Recreation sponsoring the event and appearances from the Wildboar Canada team with there can-ams so check it out


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Another awesome vid Litmmpro. You have some of the best vids I have ever seen. Keep 'em comin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Great Video, nice work.


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

hey thanks guys !!! we got some more projects coming soon...


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

GREAT VIDEO!! You needa share some editing tips!! And that red can am had some huge snorkles..


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

findmeinthemud09 said:


> GREAT VIDEO!! You needa share some editing tips!! And that red can am had some huge snorkles..


lol alot of people ask me for tips but to be honest the only tip i have is you got to practise just like sports u have to take the time to do it, thats all I can really tell you, its not an easy thing to do it can get frustrating at times, u just got to keep doing it trying new things because nobody can really show you how to do its something you do by trail and error its taken me since 2004 to get where I am now and I still got a long way to go


----------

